# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Πρόβλημα οθόνης  με τον wouxun kg-uvd1p

## lcharal

Καλημερα σας, 
Έχω ένα πρόβλημα, και θα ήταν χρήσιμες οι όποιες συμβουλές - προτάσεις σας.

Τον γνωστό φορητό πομποδέκτη kg-uvd1p της wouxun τον είχα αφήσει μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο. Όταν τον πήρα ξανά, ανακάλυψα ότι η οθόνη, ναι μεν άνοιγε κανονικά και φωτιζόταν κανονικά, αλλά γράμματα και συμβολισμοί δεν υπήρχαν πουθενά. Εμφανίστηκαν αργότερα, όταν το μηχάνημα "πάγωσε" λιγάκι...

Λέτε να έπαθε ζημιά η οθόνη? Ή μήπως υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να έχει ξεκολήσει κανένα ποδαράκι? Αν έχει συμβεί σε κάποιο συνάδελφο αυτό, παρακαλώ όπως με βοηθήσει, διότι πηγαίνω στα τυφλά, πλέον, μιας και για να δουλέψει σωστά, πρέπει να είναι εντελώς κρύος ο πομποδέκτης... και μετά από μερικά QSO ζεστένεται και χάνω πάλι τις ενδείξεις. 

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τη βοήθειά σας

de SV9QCQ

----------


## lcharal

Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει, στο τι "πορεία" θα ακολουθήσω για να βρω τη βλάβη? Έχω ήδη παραγγείλει μια νέα οθόνη και περιμένω να μου έρθει, για να το ανοίξω το μηχανάκι και ο θεός βοηθός... 
Όποιος μπορεί ας καθοδηγήσει με τυχόν "βήματα" που πρέπει να ακολουθήσω.... 
Ευχαριστω

----------

